# Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?



## Hundelein (2 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

bin der neue...

Ich habe ja (dank diesem tollen Forum) viel gelesen über Betrug usw. bzgl angedichteten Verträgen etc. danke an alle für diese Infos...

Nun hat es mich auch getroffen... aber irgendwie anders...
Denn was heute in der Post war, wundert mich doch sehr...

Vorladung...

Ermittlungssache Computerbetrug vom 18.03.2007, Einrichten eines kostenpflichtigen Zuganges unter Falschpersonalien über das Internet.

Ihre Vernehmung als Beschuldigter ist erforderlich.

Bis dato hatte ich von nix gehört, nie eine Mahnung bekommen, auch nicht per Mail etc.

Deshalb und dazu mehrere Fragen:

- Ist eine Ermittlungs*sache* das gleiche wie ein Ermittlungs*verfahren* oder vorgelagert? 
- Ich hatte das bisher so gesehen, dass die Betrugsfirmen selber Inkasso versuchen. Was könnte hinter so einer Aktion stecken?
- Macht das Sinn, da unvorbereitet und ohne Akteneinsicht (mittels eines Anwalts) hinzugehen?
- Muss der Beamte mir sagen, worum es geht?
- Das Datum erinnert mich so an diese single.de Spam-Sache, den Spam mit Trojaner hatte ich damals auch bekommen, aber das war doch erledigt?

danke für die Mühe...


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*

Frage, hat das Schreiben einen Briefkopf und wie sieht der aus.

Ich würde mich mal telefonisch erkundigen, worum es geht.


----------



## katzenjens (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*

Hallo,

ähnliches ist vor einiger Zeit einem Freund von mir passiert. Aus heiteren Himmel eine Vorladung wegen Betrugs. Keine weitere Information. Telefonisch wurde auch nix vorher verraten.

Die Anhörung / das Verhör war auch recht eigenartig. "Sie wissen sicher, warum Sie hier sind?" "Nein?!" "Sie haben Sachen im Internet bestellt und nicht bezahlt!" "Ich?" "Genau!" Nach einiger Zeit stellte sich im Laufe des Gesprächs heraus, dass jemand anders Name und Adresse meines Freundes für die Eröffnung eines EBay-Kontos missbraucht hatte, Lieferanschrift und EMail war natürlich anders. Somit konnte mein Freund gar nicht wissen, was los ist. Anstatt dass die Ermittlungsbehörden ermitteln, haben sie erstmal den ersten "Verdächtigen" beschuldigt. Ein einfacher Abgleich der Adressen hätte gereicht.

Mein Freund war dementsprechend nicht begeistert über die Vorgehensweise der Polizei.

Ich vermute mal dass es bei Hundelein ähnlich ist. Wenn er definitiv nix unrechtes gemacht hat, kann er ohne Bedenken und anwaltlichen Beistand zur Polizei gehen. Wenn es eng werden sollte, kann man immer noch die Aussage verweigern.

@Hundelein:
Bitte sag hier Bescheid, wie es ausgegangen ist.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*

@ Hundelein

Katzenjens hat Dir die Praxis vorgestellt.
Generell gilt, dass ein Beschuldigter ausser den Angaben zur Person nichts zu sagen braucht.


----------



## Hundelein (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> @ Hundelein
> 
> Katzenjens hat Dir die Praxis vorgestellt.
> Generell gilt, dass ein Beschuldigter ausser den Angaben zur Person nichts zu sagen braucht.


Und der Ermittler mir auch nicht... Wenn es sich Freitag nicht im _nichts_ auflöst, komme ich wohl um einen Anwalt zwecks Akteneinsicht nicht rum...

Danke erstmal...

Das Schreiben sieht ziemlich echt aus, außerdem ist es ein Termin bei unserer Polizei, da hätte kein anderer was von...

Kann mir noch jemand dazu etwas sagen?
- Ist eine Ermittlungs*sache* das gleiche wie ein Ermittlungs*verfahren* oder vorgelagert? 

Apropos: natürlich werde ich berichten....


----------



## Hundelein (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Die Anhörung / das Verhör war auch recht eigenartig. "Sie wissen sicher, warum Sie hier sind?" "Nein?!" "Sie haben Sachen im Internet bestellt und nicht bezahlt!" "Ich?" "Genau!" Nach einiger Zeit stellte sich im Laufe des Gesprächs heraus, dass jemand anders Name und Adresse meines Freundes für die Eröffnung eines EBay-Kontos missbraucht hatte, Lieferanschrift und EMail war natürlich anders. Somit konnte mein Freund gar nicht wissen, was los ist.



Hallo Jens,

so ähnlich stelle ich mir die Ermittlungen auch vor.

Wobei wie oben erwähnt im Schreiben steht: Einrichten eines kostenpflichtigen Zuganges unter Falschpersonalien über das Internet 

Ich hätte da statt eBay eher eine Erotik-Hotline oder ähnliches erwartet.
Hört sich eher so an, als ob sich ein Zugangsanbieter hinter der Sache verbirgt. eBay ist natürlich auch kostenpflichtig, aber das hätte ich nicht als Zugang gewertet... Oder liege ich da falsch?

cul8r


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Hundelein schrieb:


> Einrichten eines kostenpflichtigen Zuganges unter Falschpersonalien über das Internet ...


Hast du schon mal einen Usenet-Zugang mit falschen Personalien angemeldet oder sowas wie bei web.de oder GMX? Rätselraten ist nicht unbedingt das, was uns und dich hier weiter bringt. Rufe am Montag den Sachbearbeiter an und lass die am erklären, worum es geht - du hast ein Recht darauf, dass er dir die Vorwürfe erläutert, damit du entscheiden kannst, ob du zur Sache Angaben machst oder nicht. Manchmal geben die Beamten aber telefonisch keine Auskunft, womit sie (richtigerweise) erwarten, dass der Beschuldigte zur Vernehmung persönlich erscheint.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Hundelein schrieb:


> ... Kann mir noch jemand dazu etwas sagen?
> - Ist eine Ermittlungs*sache* das gleiche wie ein Ermittlungs*verfahren* oder vorgelagert?
> 
> Apropos: natürlich werde ich berichten....



Ermittlungssache oder das  Ermittlungsverfachen sind  Begriffe für die gleiche Sache.


----------



## Hundelein (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Rätselraten ist nicht unbedingt das, was uns und dich hier weiter bringt. Rufe am Montag den Sachbearbeiter an und lass die am erklären, worum es geht - du hast ein Recht darauf, dass er dir die Vorwürfe erläutert, damit du entscheiden kannst, ob du zur Sache Angaben machst oder nicht. Manchmal geben die Beamten aber telefonisch keine Auskunft, womit sie (richtigerweise) erwarten, dass der Beschuldigte zur Vernehmung persönlich erscheint.



Mhhh, nenne es Rätselraten, für mich ist es "drüber reden" und bringt mir viel...

Da ich hier einfach mal so unerfreuliche Post bekomme, mache ich mir so meine Gedanken... und viele Sorgen, und schlafe jetzt sehr schlecht...
Schließlich ist ein Identitätsmissbrauch schnell gemacht, und wenn ich nun nicht mehr weiß, was damals war, bin ich schnell der Dumme. Also rattert es den ganzen Tag in meinem Hirn, was ich an dem Tag überhaupt gemacht habe...

Gibt es irgendwo einen Bericht, wie es nach der Vernehmung überhaupt weitergeht? 
Wenn sich etwas als haltlos herausstellt, gut, Einstellung der Sache, erledigt.

Aber wenn meine Argumente/Begründungen nicht genug wiegen oder ich einfach gar nichts zur Sache sagen kann? Ich habe da echt keine Ahnung von unserer Justiz...


----------



## katzenjens (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*

Also,

keine Panik. In diesem Lande ist es (zur Zeit noch) so, dass im "Zweifelsfalle für den Angeklagten" gilt. Wenn Du Dir nix vorzuwerfen hast und die Behörden auch nix anderes ermitteln können wird das Verfahren eingestellt und der Geprellte steht halt dumm da.

Wenn Du allerdings nicht bis zum anberaumten Termin warten magst, was ich nachvollziehen kann, versuche durch einen Anruf bei der Dienststelle einen zeitnahen Termin auszuhandeln. Muss nicht sein, dass Du fast ne Woche bibberst, auch wenn Du nix zu verbergen hast.

Munter bleiben,
Jens


----------



## blowfish (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Hundelein schrieb:


> Da ich hier einfach mal so unerfreuliche Post bekomme, mache ich mir so meine Gedanken... und viele Sorgen, und schlafe jetzt sehr schlecht.



Wenn man eine Vorladung zur Polizei erhält, auch wenn es eine zur Beschuldigtenvernehmung ist, ist es erst einmal nichts Schlimmes.
Man hat zum Termin die Möglichkeit die Umstände zu erfahren, die zu der Anschuldigung führte und dann entscheiden, ob man Aussagen will oder nicht.
Wenn man erst Akteneinsicht haben möchte um Auszusagen, dann kann das Ganze sich noch lange hinziehen. Akteneinsicht erhält nur ein Anwalt und auch nur vom Staatsanwalt. Also bedeutet das, dass die Ermittlungsakte an die StA abgegeben werden muss. Dieser muss die Anzeige erst einmal lesen und dass kann dauern. Posteingang-Registrierung-StA zuweisen- vergeht gern einmal ein halbes Jahr.
Wenn man aber zur Vernehmung geht, kann man das Ganze erheblich verkürzen. Sollte man der Meinung sein, dass an der Anschuldigung etwas Wahres ist, kann man sich vorher von einem Rechtsanwalt beraten lassen.


----------



## Hundelein (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*

Anwalt habe ich, das ganze nimmt eine komische Wendung, mehr dazu, sobald ich mehr sagen darf. 

Kennt jemand die Adresse lifeprognose(dot)com aus der Schweiz? 
Darum geht es wohl, wie ich gehört habe.


----------



## sascha (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



> Kennt jemand die Adresse lifeprognose(dot)com aus der Schweiz?



Alte Bekannte.


----------



## Hundelein (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



sascha schrieb:


> Alte Bekannte.


Na Klasse... und zur Anzeige gebracht hat das einer meiner besten Freunde und Ex-Chef, für den ich schon mal bei seiner EDV sehe, und dabei ist meine IP ins Spiel gekommen... Die Anmeldung hat unter einer völlig sinnlosen Adresse stattgefunden, Vorname und Nachname sind seine, seehr häufige Namen...

Wir überlegen, ob ein gemeinsamer Gang zur Kripo was bringt...


----------



## Insider (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Hundelein schrieb:


> Wir überlegen, ob ein gemeinsamer Gang zur Kripo was bringt...


Wäre nicht schlecht, ist aber nicht nötig. Es würde ja reichen, wenn du erklärst, was es mit deiner IP und deinem Verhältnis zum Freund auf sich hat und der dann evtl. deine Angaben telefonisch, auf Anfrage des Beamten, bestätigt.



Hundelein schrieb:


> ... zur Anzeige gebracht hat das einer meiner besten Freunde ...


Das ist ein häufig zu erkennendes Problem, da die Anbieter solcher nahezu-gratis-Projekte in der Regel keine Anzeigen erstatten. Nicht selten spielt sich das Drama dann sogar innerfamiliär ab, wenn z. B. der minderjährige Sohn die Daten des Vaters hernimmt und der dann bei der Rechnung aus allen Wolken fällt und erstmal nach der Polizei schreit. Angezeigt wird dann eigentlich immer der Rechnungsversender oder das Inkassounternehmen. Blöd nur, wenn sich am Ende die Anzeige gar gegen den eigenen Filius richtet - das hat man dann wohl so nicht gewollt.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Hundelein schrieb:


> und zur Anzeige gebracht hat das einer meiner besten Freunde und Ex-Chef, ...


Warum? Wie hat er von dem Vorgang erfahren?  Hat jemand die Mailadresse  des Chefs zu Anmeldung verwendet?
Anders kann er bei fiktiver Adresse  keine Kenntnis davon bekommen haben. Um welche IP geht es, 
die des Chefs oder deine?  Hat er oder du eine feste IP?  Nach einer  dermaßen langen Zeit sind dynamische IP nicht mehr zuzuorden. 

Das Ganze erscheint mir sehr unklar. Würde empfehlen  über einen Anwalt Akteneinsicht vornehmen zu lassen.


----------



## Hundelein (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nach einer  dermaßen langen Zeit sind dynamische IP nicht mehr zuzuorden.


Und ob... die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist bereits seit langen Realität... bei den Großen Anbietern jedenfalls... 

Voreilenden Gehorsam nennt man das... 

Der Grund könnte auch sein, dass alle geschäftsmäßigen Informationen+Briefe+Leistungsnachweise (Lieferscheine=Verbindungsdaten) eine Aufbewahrungsfrist von 10 Jahren haben... für steuerliche Zwecke...

Denkt mal an Barschel... da wurde, wenn ich mich recht an eine Sondersendung zu dem Thema erinnere, seine Autofahrt nach vielen Jahren anhand der Bewegungsdaten des C-Netz (!!!) rekonstruiert... Hat damals jemand von Vorratsdatenspeicherung gesprochen? Realität war sie bereits...

Gelöscht wird offiziell, um Rechnungsreklamationen abzublocken. Die Wahrheit sieht anders aus... möglicherweise nur "sichtbar" gelöschte Daten...

Es gibt da so einige Infos... die kann ich echt erst viel später rauslassen, sorry, aber wir sind hier in der Öffentlichkeit... und die Sache läuft noch...


----------



## Balljunge (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nach einer dermaßen langen Zeit sind dynamische IP nicht mehr zuzuorden.





Hundelein schrieb:


> Und ob


Sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Hundelein schrieb:


> Und ob... die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist bereits seit langen Realität... bei den Großen Anbietern jedenfalls...


Der Größte, die T-Com, bringt es derzeit auf 7 Tage. Alle anderen speichern entweder etwas weniger oder gar nicht. Wenn du nun weiterhin etwas anderes behauptest, müsste ich dich einen Lügner schimpfen. Nicht wenige hier verdienen mit diesem Thema ihre Brötchen - ich gehöre dazu!


----------



## Hundelein (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht.





Reducal schrieb:


> Der Größte, die T-Com, bringt es derzeit auf 7 Tage. Alle anderen speichern entweder etwas weniger oder gar nicht. Wenn du nun weiterhin etwas anderes behauptest, müsste ich dich einen Lügner schimpfen. Nicht wenige hier verdienen mit diesem Thema ihre Brötchen - ich gehöre dazu!



Ich warte einfach die Akte ab. Die mir gegenüber getätigten Aussagen sprechen, so wie ich sie verstanden habe, eine andere Sprache. Es wurde _angeblich_ der IP im Log-Eintrag von Live... ein Anschluss zugeordnet. Zuordnung erfolgte im November, IP vom März.

Zwei Möglichkeiten: 

1) Ich habe es falsch verstanden 
oder 
2) Finte des Ermittlers zur Erlangung eines Zugeständnisses oder bewusste Förderung eines falschen Verständnisses

Ich halte beides für möglich...

Welche Möglichkeit, 1) oder 2), haltet Ihr für wahrscheinlicher?

Der Ermittler meinte noch, wäre doch alles nur eine Kleinigkeit, worauf ich _nicht_ eingegangen bin.

Welche Möglichkeit 1) oder 2) würdet Ihr nun vorziehen?

Darf der Ermittler 2) überhaupt tätigen?


----------



## Teleton (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Hundelein schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeit 1) oder 2) würdet Ihr nun vorziehen?


Wozu jetzt Rätselraten?





			
				Hundelein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte einfach die Akte ab.


Und dann macht Du einfach das was Dein Anwalt sagt.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorladung ohne Umweg, kennt das jemand?*



Hundelein am 06.12.2007  schrieb:


> Ich warte einfach die Akte ab.



und?


----------

